# RB Design



## kingpin18 (5. Januar 2006)

Mich würde mal interresieren wie die nach frage für RB Design ist. In Bezug auf Hebel Felgen oder Disk oder andere artike von den. Also schreibt rein was ihr wölltet. 

Besten dank  Mario


----------



## ringo667 (5. Januar 2006)

Na ich denke die HS33 Hebel werden schon gefragt sein.
Wirklich billig sind se ja nicht, aber dafür bekommt man ja dieses fingerschonende Bremsgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (5. Januar 2006)

Also wehr ein RB Hebel oder andere sachen mÃ¶chte schreibt mir dann eine PM oder mail.

RB F1 Hebel 90â¬ + 2,20â¬ Versand Schwarz

RB F1 DB 115â¬ + 2,20â¬ Versand Schwarz

Die sachen sind alle neu

Mfg Mario


----------



## hopmonkey (5. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> RB F1 Hebel 90 + 2,20 Versand Schwarz



Haste da mehr als einen/muß man sich da ranhalten?
Grundsätzliches interesse am ChefHebel besteht auf jeden fall, is nur grad pecuniär etwas ungünstig...


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Januar 2006)

ich habe jeder zeit einen hebel wann ihr geld habt und wollt


----------



## trialco (5. Januar 2006)

Ich brauch nur die Dichtung   
Verkaufste die auch


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Januar 2006)

nein sorry


----------



## Schevron (6. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wehr ein RB Hebel oder andere sachen möchte schreibt mir dann eine PM oder mail.
> 
> RB F1 Hebel 90 + 2,20 Versand Schwarz
> 
> ...




mal blöd gefragt. is der hebel der hs33 und der db der disc oder wie oder wad, oder wieso, oder weshalb oder warum?

Interesse hätte ich an nem HS33 Hebel und ev an nem disc. aber erst mal HS33, is ja leider schon teuer genug.

was natürlich noch besser wer wenn jemand nur den hebel, dh da wo der finger dran is hätte in der RB forum den man dann grad mit dem standart magura teil wechseln könnte. wie das schicke orangene teil was mal hier im forum stand. Wenn das billiger is und auch funz wär mir das schon genug


----------



## isah (6. Januar 2006)

http://freshproducts.co.uk/ --> da gibts was ähnliches, leider noch nicht lieferbar.

die rb sehen so aus als ob sie recht schnell brechen würden, also am carbon teil. mir ist das selbe teil schon bei ner magura hs33 gebrochen, kann jemand was zu der stabilität sagen?


----------



## Schevron (6. Januar 2006)

also zur haltbarkeit.
man darf halt die lenkerklemmung vom griff net wien wilder anknallen. steht auch in jedem magura manual. damit sich das ding verschieben kann wenn man drauffällt.
den rb hebel vom sebo hats auch nur verrutscht als er mal übel drauf geknallt is in Wiesloch (der anblick war göttlich kann ich euch sagen, aber auch arsch kanpp vorbei an nem besuch beim kieferchirugen)
Also nix kaputt sondern nur wieder hindrehen und fertig. wie gesagt, wenn man ihn einigermaßen locker läßt sollte er einiges aushalten. Aber wie immer. Ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. und brechen kann halt leider immer was


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. Januar 2006)

@Trialco..schau mal im Baumarkt bei ringdichtungen..die gibts genau in der Größe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (6. Januar 2006)

Danke für den Tipp  

Mfg Malte


----------



## locdog (15. Januar 2006)

da ich 2 rb hebel seit fast 2 jahren benutzen kann was dazu sagen. erstetn das carbon teil bekommt ihr NIHE kapput, ich als verbrener RC-model bauer benutze zb, solche CFK platten als servo oder motor verankerung also hoche krafte.

ich bin schon zich mal gegen gebalert und nichts pasier, das CFK teil ist auch 3-4mm stark also ziemlich uberdimensioniert. der hebel an sich halt auch einiges aus. nur der leiert ein bischien aus das heist nach einiger zeit geht zur seite weil im loch vom hebel ist ein messingzylinder mit der selben breite wie der helbe ist und am ende ist ehr mit einer art unterleg scheibe ausgestatet. die schleift mit der zeit den hebel bischien auf und nachzichen fintkionirt da niocht weil der zylinder die selben mase beibehalt.
mann konnte ja den zylinder ein bischien kurzen dann wahr das wider gut stort eigentlich beim trialen uberhaupt nicht.

das zweite ist die dichtung.
bis vor nen 1/2 jahr haten die eine doppel O-ring dichtung die eine fur das Ol die zweite fur den drek. nir leider weil das ein O-ring ist verkelit sich der schmutzt und raut den zylinder auf der ja wie d er hebel aus 2024 alu ist so weit ich weis. seit demm Sommer haben die stat der O-ring dichtung eine recheckige dichtung wie bei der magura montiert. also kann die schonenender den staub weg schaben. generel mus man haufig die von aus schpulen und ein bischien ol als schmutz izolation oder beser aus einen balong eine membran machen die die offnung schutzt mit nen kleinen loch fur die schraube die den kolben betatigt.

und noch eins, wen mam den helbe voll durdruckt mus man drauf achten das die einstellschraube nicht mit dem hebel koliediert sonst druckt er den kolben zur seite und verkeilt sich mit dem zylinder uns schleift ihn, das ist sehr wichtig !!! 



@ wegen der meisterschalft in PL vor 1-2monaten
sorry das ich biss jetzt nach dem wettkampf kein laut gegeben habe. Hatte viel um die ohren, solbst die bilder sind noch in meiener kammera, heut aben stelle isch sie ins netz, ubrigens gibst noch ein video


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Januar 2006)

ich hab da ja nicht so die ahnung aber kann man die hebel auch für v-brakes nutzen bzw bauen die auch welche für v-brake-bremshebel?
danke flo


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Januar 2006)

nope, rb baut keine hebel für v-brakes und deren hebel sind nur geeignet für hs33 bzw. scheibenbremsen (gibt 2 modelle).

check out: http://www.rbdesign.sk


----------



## wodka o (16. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://freshproducts.co.uk/ --> da gibts was ähnliches, leider noch nicht lieferbar.
> 
> die rb sehen so aus als ob sie recht schnell brechen würden, also am carbon teil. mir ist das selbe teil schon bei ner magura hs33 gebrochen, kann jemand was zu der stabilität sagen?



Habe den Leuten schon wegen des Hebels geschreiben. Der wird auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht lieferbar sein, da sie den nicht produzieren können oder niemanden finden.
Hätte das Teil auch sehr gerne.


----------



## kingpin18 (13. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

ich muss euch leider eine traurige news  mitteilen und zwar die alten RB Lever werden nicht mehr hergestellt . Als Trost die neuen sollen sicherer sein und haltbarer.  

Mfg  mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (13. Mai 2006)

aber ohne carbon, oder?


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2006)

> http://freshproducts.co.uk/ --> da gibts was ähnliches



sind die jetzt endlich lieferbar??? Sind ja doch recht preiswert im vergleich zu den RB-designs.


----------



## kingpin18 (13. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> aber ohne carbon, oder?



ja die sind jetzt ohne Carbon.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Mai 2006)

*Neee* die neuen solls nicht mehr mit kohle geben...   

Da bin ich mal froh noch nen "alten" ergattert zu haben.....
mit der schenen kohlefaser   

Aber so ein scheiben hebel habe ich leider nicht.Der ist ja hammer!!
Nicht nur von der optik sondern auch von der funktion.Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## isah (13. Mai 2006)

kingpins gallery schrieb:
			
		

>



ich find die neuen trotzdem sehr geil..


----------



## kingpin18 (13. Mai 2006)

Seit gespannt .........


----------



## andi87 (15. Mai 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gespannt .........



Wann ungefähr darf man denn mit den neuen Hebeln rechnen?  
Danke!


----------



## kingpin18 (15. Mai 2006)

das liegt am post boten wann der mir meine hebel gibt.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Mai 2006)

ich find die neuen nich wirklich schick :-/ schade!


----------



## soma (16. Mai 2006)

Wie viel soll denn der neue Hebel kosten? Hoffe mal günstiger als der alte. Und wie schaut's sonst aus, wird es den noch rot geben, oder nur standard schwarz?
Wenn du sonst noch irgendwelche Infos hast, die von Interesse sein könnten, dann poste mal, denn auf der rbdesign.sk Seite findet man nicht wirklich was über die Hebel.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß
soma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (18. Mai 2006)

Also so wie ich es weis gibt es die nur in Schwarz. Und der 1F kostet 90 disk 1F DB 100 bei mir. Weiter infos folgen.

mfg Mario


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2006)

So ich habe gemerkt das das interesse sehr gross war in bezug auf die neuen RB  Hebeln.

Darum habe ich noch ein paar foto hoch geladen sie sind in meiner Gallerie. Bei fragen PM od. Mail


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. Juni 2006)

rb is rb, klar. aber ohne carbon sind die nich halb so schick wie die alten.

passt der hebel auch auf die 04er hs33 bremsgriffe?

hat schon einer die freshproducts hebel geteset???


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2006)

Der hebel den ich gepostet habe geht nicht weil das der Disk hebel ist. Aber der HS 33 hebel geht für alle Hs 33 modele.


----------

